# Milan venduto ad un gruppo Libanese per 1 miliardo



## Gre-No-Li (28 Febbraio 2015)

A Telecity 7 Gold titolone: Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan ad un gruppo libanese in cambio di 1 miliardo. Pagamento in 3 anni.

La fonte è Tiziano Crudeli


----------



## Hellscream (28 Febbraio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A Telecity 7 Gold titolone: Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan...sarà vero o è la solita bufala?



Parlano di una vendita ad un gruppo libanese per 1 miliardo, con pagamento in 3 anni...


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> A Telecity 7 Gold titolone: Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan...sarà vero o è la solita bufala?



se lo dice Crudeli, quello del Fabregas è già del Milan direi che possiamo crederci


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Febbraio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Parlano di una vendita ad un gruppo libanese per 1 miliardo, con pagamento in 3 anni...


Ah, ecco, io ero riuscito solo a sentire un miliardo.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)

Magari fosse vero. Ma queste televisioni private non ne azzeccano uno. Poi, se c'è di mezzo Crudeli...

Hai fatto bene a mettere la notizia in Bar


----------



## Hellscream (28 Febbraio 2015)

Hanno fatto un titolone... boh.. speriamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Pure Libano. Manca solo l'Australia e abbiamo toccato tutti i Continenti.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Febbraio 2015)

Il bello è che danno la cosa proprio per certa...


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## gianluca1193 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Er Libanese nun lo doveva manco nominà...


----------



## Hellscream (28 Febbraio 2015)

Insistono nel dire che non è una bufala... certo che si stanno giocando la faccia


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sorprende che la sparino così senza avere un fondo di verità..


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Crudeli è da prendere solo come tifoso, ma non come fonte. Concordo nel fatto che si è messa la """notizia""" in questa sezione.


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2015)

Beh Crudeli è quasi un comico..


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2015)

ricordo quando biscardi lesse una lettera di berlusconi che si rivelò essere un falso, e anzi era biscardi stesso ad averla scritta con quello che gli aveva detto berlu spacciandola per sua 

7gold non è una fonte


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

La "notizia" è ripresa comunque da vari siti.....


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se lo dice Crudeli, quello del Fabregas è già del Milan direi che possiamo crederci



O di Trezeguet già rossonero nell'estate del 2007......


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La "notizia" è ripresa comunque da vari siti.....



quali?  stavo cercando un po' in giro ma non trovo niente


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2015)

Qui è diverso, questa è una sparata molto più grossa e non può essere nata dal nulla.
Finchè si parla di cacchiomercato è un conto, qui si gioca la faccia e basta.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quali?  stavo cercando un po' in giro ma non trovo niente



...cerca meglio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2015)

Se si rivelasse vera, Crudeli diventerà improvvisamente il nuovo guru del giornalismo italiano.
E' la svolta della sua vita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Febbraio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Qui è diverso, questa è una sparata molto più grossa e non può essere nata dal nulla.
> Finchè si parla di cacchiomercato è un conto, qui si gioca la faccia e basta.



Che faccia può mai giocarsi uno come Crudeli? Beh, ci siamo capiti. Non parliamo certo di un capo di Stato. La sparata è stata fatta solo per fare audience. Una biscardata vecchio stile.


----------



## DannySa (28 Febbraio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Che faccia può mai giocarsi uno come Crudeli? Beh, ci siamo capiti. Non parliamo certo di un capo di Stato. La sparata è stata fatta solo per fare audience. Una biscardata vecchio stile.



La sua e pure quella della trasmissione che lo paga, senza un fondo di verità se devi spararla è meglio lasciar perdere e ciò mi suona strano.


----------



## uoteghein (28 Febbraio 2015)

Speriamo allora che sia vero!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Febbraio 2015)

ci vuole ruiu per l'ufficialità


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2015)

Venduti al Libanese e al Freddo


----------



## Frikez (28 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Eccolo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eccolo



Prima intervista:"A Berlusconi la liquidazione la damo cor piombo"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2015)

Se fosse vero sta gente non sarebbe molto sveglia... 1 miliardo per il Milan... Non mi fiderei granché di gente che valuta così male certi affari.


----------



## Finfunfanfo (28 Febbraio 2015)

Tutto vero.


----------



## robs91 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Crudeli ha la stessa credibilità di Bocciarello..


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## aleslash (28 Febbraio 2015)

Finfunfanfo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero.



Crudeli si è iscritto


----------



## Nicco (28 Febbraio 2015)

Sparata da tifoso esasperato.


----------



## malos (28 Febbraio 2015)

Finfunfanfo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero.



Ed è gol, ed è gol, ed è gol!


----------



## iceman. (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ho letto l'articolo, lo stesso che dice che nel 2012 Crudeli disse che Berlusconi aveva ceduto il 72% del club ad uno sceicco.
Balla clamorosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> O di Trezeguet già rossonero nell'estate del 2007......



Stavo per scriverlo io. Ancora lo ricordo impresso, in diretta se ne esce con sta storia dopo aver mandato un messaggio al cellulare.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Pure Libano. Manca solo l'Australia e abbiamo toccato tutti i Continenti.


----------



## Pessotto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Crudeli...levate il vino a sto buffone!


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2015)

A Crudeli non basta più fare le (finte) esultanze da folle?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2015)

Esatto , già esulta in modo finto che neanche gli orgasmi di una pornostar ... Stia almeno zitto che mi illude


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima intervista:"A Berlusconi la liquidazione la damo cor piombo"



Gli ingaggi? Stecca para pe tutti


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Marzo 2015)

Crudeli...


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Pjamose er Milan


----------



## Love (1 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=1477]Love[/MENTION]: alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Marzo 2015)

Spero che nessuno creda a questa boutade. Capisco la disperazione del momento, ma tutto ha un limite. Farsi prendere per i fondelli pure da Crudeli non credo sia il caso. Questo soggetto già nel 2012 ne aveva detta una identica (72% ceduto al proprietario del PSG).


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Marzo 2015)

Classica sparata per dare un po di visibilita' a quell'emittente.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Marzo 2015)

Ne stanno parlando a 7 Gold. Sentiamo un po'.


----------



## Nicco (1 Marzo 2015)

Se fosse vero non ci crederei comunque.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2015)

Spero sia vero ma la vedo dura. Ne parla solo 7gold.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2015)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Pjamose er Milan


----------



## ralf (1 Marzo 2015)

Sempre nella stessa trassmissione è arrivata la conferma di un altro giornalista,la fonte è sempre una persona legata al nano.
E secondo questo giornalista potrebbe essere Carlos Slim,3° uomo più ricco al mondo con un patrimonio di 72 miliardi di $.
Il milan verrebbe venduto per la cifra di 700+300 milioni per lo stadio,l'ufficialità verrà data a giugno.
Il fatto che non ci sia stato nessun comunicato di smentita da parte di Fininvest,come era avvenuto precedentemente con l'offerta di Mr Bee,potrebbe essere una prova...


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sempre nella stessa trassmissione è arrivata la conferma di un altro giornalista,la fonte è sempre una persona legata al nano.
> E secondo questo giornalista potrebbe essere Carlos Slim,3° uomo più ricco al mondo con un patrimonio di 72 miliardi di $.
> Il milan verrebbe venduto per la cifra di 700+300 milioni per lo stadio,l'ufficialità verrà data a giugno.
> Il fatto che non ci sia stato nessun comunicato di smentita da parte di Fininvest,come era avvenuto precedentemente con l'offerta di Mr Bee,potrebbe essere una prova...



Carlos Slim è messicano, però. Con il Libano non ha nulla a che vedere.


----------



## ralf (1 Marzo 2015)

No dovrebbe essere nato in Libano
[MENTION=1811]ralf[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> No dovrebbe essere nato in Libano
> @ralf no link esterni



E' di origini libanesi. Ma è nato a Città dei Messico ed ha sempre vissuto lì.


----------



## ralf (1 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' di origini libanesi. Ma è nato a Città dei Messico ed ha sempre vissuto lì.



Si hai ragione è nato in Messico,suo padre è libanese


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2015)

che sia libanese, messicano o zulu non m'importa proprio, ha un patrimonio di 70 miliardi? ben venga, chiunque sia mi basta ci levi sta agonia, 2 anni fa fremevo per vedere le partite, ora spero nevichi pesantemente ogni domenica per non vederli andare in campo gestiti da un allenatore senza attributi e, leggendo le ultime dichiarazioni, affetto pure da demenza senile peggiore di quella di Sacchi... e qualcuno diceva "sacchi ha fatto il suo tempo, ha in mente il calcio di 30 anni fa ecc ecc ecc" .... avrebbe fatto peggio di inzaghi? lo dubito fortemente....


----------



## Marilson (1 Marzo 2015)

Mi dispiace per Crudeli, ha fatto evidentemente confusione tra il 1 Aprile e il 1 Marzo


----------



## Love (1 Marzo 2015)

ahuauaha...se fosse il 3 uomo più ricco del mondo sarebbe meraviglioso...ma nn ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo...


----------



## wfiesso (1 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Crudeli, ha fatto evidentemente confusione tra il 1 Aprile e il 1 Marzo



sicuro, questa è la solita sparata giornalistica, anche se, come veniva scritto sopra, la mancata smentita di fininvest ci fa illudere... certo è che, se veramente qualcuno ha fatto un offerta di 1 miliardo, il milan da giugno cambia proprietario senza se e senza ma


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sicuro, questa è la solita sparata giornalistica, anche se, come veniva scritto sopra, la mancata smentita di fininvest ci fa illudere... certo è che, se veramente qualcuno ha fatto un offerta di 1 miliardo, il milan da giugno cambia proprietario senza se e senza ma




1 ) 1 miliardo al nano non lo da nessuno .. Completamente fuori prezzo 
2 ) non han smentito perché quella tv la guardano in 5 , è come se io andassi dai miei amici e dicessi che il Milan L ha comprato Paolino Paperino ... Ovviamente la società non smentisce le mie parole


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 1 ) 1 miliardo al nano non lo da nessuno .. Completamente fuori prezzo
> 2 ) non han smentito perché quella tv la guardano in 5 , è come se io andassi dai miei amici e dicessi che il Milan L ha comprato Paolino Paperino ... Ovviamente la società non smentisce le mie parole



Penso anch'io. Neanche gli sarà arrivata alle orecchie.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Marzo 2015)

Crudeli non ha nessuna fonte. A confronto Ordine è Indro Montanelli, ci siamo capiti


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

L'unico gruppo libanese che conosco è Hezbollah..


----------



## Dave (2 Marzo 2015)

Maroni ha detto che sente spesso Berlusconi e da come parla si intuisce che qualcosa che bolle in pentola ci sia, ma comunque non dirà nulla perchè l'ha promesso ma dice che a fine campionato si saprà tutto.


----------



## Marilson (2 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unico gruppo libanese che conosco è Hezbollah..


----------



## Gas (2 Marzo 2015)

Credo sia una voce messa in giro apposta per alzare il prezzo, come dire "abbiamo una trattativa avanzatissima per 1M, non offrite meno"
L'unica cosa certa è che siamo in vendita


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (2 Marzo 2015)

Mo pure i libanesi...

Non sanno più cosa inventarsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo sia una voce messa in giro apposta per alzare il prezzo, come dire "abbiamo una trattativa avanzatissima per 1M, non offrite meno"
> L'unica cosa certa è che siamo in vendita



Vabbè è come dire scusate in garage ho una Ferrari che vale 500milioni che sto vendendo a un miliardo..se la volete non offrite meno..io credo che nessuno si metta in asta..è una valutazione spropositata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè è come dire scusate in garage ho una Ferrari che vale 500milioni che sto vendendo a un miliardo..se la volete non offrite meno..io credo che nessuno si metta in asta..è una valutazione spropositata...



Ma infatti è una teoria che fa acqua da tutte le parti .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2015)

Stiamo prendendo davvero sul serio la notizia di Crudeli? Lo stesso Crudeli che sbraita come un ********* perché porta audience alla sua mediocre trasmissione? La stessa trasmissione che ospita Gullo come opinionista? Dai ragazzi.



Brain84 ha scritto:


> Crudeli non ha nessuna fonte. A confronto Ordine è Indro Montanelli, ci siamo capiti


----------



## Renegade (2 Marzo 2015)

''Nessuna smentita ecc''?

Da quel che ho letto in questo Topic, vi è passata inosservata questa notizia:

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-nessuna-offerta-ufficiale-per-le-quote-smentito-tutto-vt26154.html


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Marzo 2015)

La notizia sa di bufala sicuramente, ma quanto a smentite ricordo ancora quando il Cavaliere diceva che non avrebbe comprato Nesta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una teoria che fa acqua da tutte le parti .



Si poi parliamo di Crudeli..secondo sto tizio Berlusconi aveva già ceduto quote in passato ad Al Thani..ma chi gli crede...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> ''Nessuna smentita ecc''?
> 
> Da quel che ho letto in questo Topic, vi è passata inosservata questa notizia:
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-nessuna-offerta-ufficiale-per-le-quote-smentito-tutto-vt26154.html



Partendo dal presupposto che nessuno crede a questi libanesi, in questo caso però la smentita non è stata diretta, ma affidata ad un quotidiano. Diciamo che più che una smentita è una soffiata di smentita. Precedentemente era stata proprio Fininvest a smentire con comunicati stampa.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (2 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che nessuno crede a questi libanesi, in questo caso però la smentita non è stata diretta, ma affidata ad un quotidiano. Diciamo che più che una smentita è una soffiata di smentita. Precedentemente era stata proprio Fininvest a smentire con comunicati stampa.



Credo che T.Crudeli se la sia sognata questa cordata...


----------



## ralf (2 Marzo 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Credo che T.Crudeli se la sia sognata questa cordata...



Anche Brambati e Solaroli nella stessa trasmissione hanno confermato la notizia,sempre da fonti fininvest...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Marzo 2015)

Serafini su FB dice che la voce è fondata e consistente, ma per ora solo una voce. Proseguirà nelle indagini.


----------



## markjordan (3 Marzo 2015)

e se il libanese fosse slim ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Serafini su FB dice che la voce è fondata e consistente, ma per ora solo una voce. Proseguirà nelle indagini.



Come sempre Serafini fa surf sulle onde dell'entusiasmo, diceva lo stesso di Fabregas


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Marzo 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e se il libanese fosse slim ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2015)

Crudeli ha dichiarato che Quello che lui sa arriva da dentro Mediaset e che le parole di Maroni confermano la sua tesi . 
Ha anche detto che *Berlusconi da GIUGNO non sarà più il presidente del Milan ma il disimpegno della famiglia avverrà nel giro di 3 anni

Correggo : 
Pare che la storia del disimpegno della famiglia Berlusconi sia stato corretto con esattamente l'opposto di quello che avevo letto io .. quindi.. o hanno sbagliato loro a scrivere e questo mattina hanno corretto oppure ho letto sbagliato io ... nel secondo caso chiedo scusa .*


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2015)

Evidente che qualcosa bolle in pentola.

La domanda da porsi non è tanto in che modalità verrà ceduto il club, ma se ci sarà un piano di rilancio immediato già da giugno o uno a lungo termine.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Marzo 2015)

dopo Mondadori i Berlusconi non vogliono e non sano investire piu, se ne vadano

quel signore Slim grande appasionato del calcio e gia presidente della sua squadra del cuore: Chivas di Guadalajara


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2015)

Anche Pellegatti nel suo ultimo editoriale conferma in pratica la vendita a Carlos Slim


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche Pellegatti nel suo ultimo editoriale conferma in pratica la vendita a Carlos Slim



Più che altro conferma passaggio di quote, e che Silvio resterà in sella ancora per 2-3 anni, quindi distacco graduale (come immaginavo). Slim lo cita come nome forte e verosimile. Probabilmente anche perché ad oggi non è arrivata ancora nessuna smentita ufficiale in tal senso.

Pellegatti comunque è affidabile quanto un triciclo in austostrada, quindi fly down.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Più che altro conferma passaggio di quote, e che Silvio resterà in sella ancora per 2-3 anni, quindi distacco graduale (come immaginavo). Slim lo cita come nome forte e verosimile. Probabilmente anche perché ad oggi non è arrivata ancora nessuna smentita ufficiale in tal senso.
> 
> Pellegatti comunque è affidabile quanto un triciclo in austostrada, quindi fly down.



Beh però il fatto che la voce arrivi da Mediaset e che lui la confermi esponendosi pare molto indicativa ... Considera che questa mattina ha parlato " male " di Pippo e ha confermato tra le righe la vendita delle quote a Slim praticamente è andato contro tutto ciò che ha sostenuto per 20 anni ..

E conoscendo Pellegatti non mi pare sia un ballista .. Poi esagera , lo odio pure io .. È uno schiavo di B ma non è uno sicuramente che dice le balle .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh però il fatto che la voce arrivi da Mediaset e che lui la confermi esponendosi pare molto indicativa ... Considera che questa mattina ha parlato " male " di Pippo e ha confermato tra le righe la vendita delle quote a Slim praticamente è andato contro tutto ciò che ha sostenuto per 20 anni ..
> 
> E conoscendo Pellegatti non mi pare sia un ballista .. Poi esagera , lo odio pure io .. È uno schiavo di B ma non è uno sicuramente che dice le balle .



Sono speranzoso come voi, ma preferisco un profilo basso per non rimanere deluso per l'ennesima volta. Cioè, Slim che entra come socio sarebbe come ritrovarsi Megan Fox vicina di casa. Too good to be true.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono speranzoso come voi, ma preferisco un profilo basso per non rimanere deluso per l'ennesima volta. Cioè, Slim che entra come socio sarebbe come ritrovarsi Megan Fox vicina di casa. Too good to be true.



proprio vero.. sarebbe troppo bello.. meglio non illudersi per evitare la fragorosa caduta.. però questa volta la nostra illusione almeno è supportata dalla " stampa "


----------



## DannySa (5 Marzo 2015)

Sono 8 anni che facciamo schifo penso che 2-3 anni di attesa non siano la fine del mondo, ho l'impressione che ormai la società sia con le spalle alla porta e non può permettersi un altro anno come i precedenti soprattutto in chiave futura e per tutto quello che ne deriva.
Slim comunque non è giovanissimo, spero sia una cosa in tempi brevi e che possa dare una mano subito per lo stadio e per rendere la squadra accettabile.


----------



## milan1899 (5 Marzo 2015)

Se veramente arrivasse Slim potremmo permetterci di mettere Guardiola vice allenatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sono 8 anni che facciamo schifo penso che 2-3 anni di attesa non siano la fine del mondo, ho l'impressione che ormai la società sia con le spalle alla porta e non può permettersi un altro anno come i precedenti soprattutto in chiave futura e per tutto quello che ne deriva.
> Slim comunque non è giovanissimo, spero sia una cosa in tempi brevi e che possa dare una mano subito per lo stadio e per rendere la squadra accettabile.



Si certo , ma parlando di Slim ( se poi sarà lui veramente ) parliamo dell uomo più ricco del mondo.. parliamo di un personaggio che probabilmente metterà i suoi uomini a dirigere il milan.. non certo parliamo di uno sprovveduto.. 

parliamo di un imprenditore che ha aziende su aziende e non si metterà certo lui in prima persona a dirigere il milan..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2015)

milan1899 ha scritto:


> Se veramente arrivasse Slim potremmo permetterci di mettere Guardiola vice allenatore



Se veramente arrivasse lui , potrebbe permettersi bale Messi e CR7 nel trio di attacco ..


----------



## ralf (5 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Più che altro conferma passaggio di quote, e che Silvio resterà in sella ancora per 2-3 anni, quindi distacco graduale (come immaginavo). Slim lo cita come nome forte e verosimile. Probabilmente anche perché ad oggi non è arrivata ancora nessuna smentita ufficiale in tal senso.
> 
> Pellegatti comunque è affidabile quanto un triciclo in austostrada, quindi fly down.



La cosa fondamentale credo sia che abbia confermato il disimpegno della famiglia Berlusconi nell'arco di tre anni,che poi sia Slim o Al Makhtum di Fly Emirates poco cambia


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> proprio vero.. sarebbe troppo bello.. meglio non illudersi per evitare la fragorosa caduta.. però questa volta la nostra illusione almeno è supportata dalla " stampa "



Il rinnovo della sponsorizzazione di Fly Emirates, con tanto di aumento e interesse nella costruzione dello stadio, è stato l'indizio più importante sull'ingresso di nuovi soci nel Milan. 
In caso contrario la Fly Emirates avrebbe chiuso il rapporto di sponsorizzazione.


----------



## ralf (6 Marzo 2015)

Piuttosto che idea vi siete fatti dei pezzi di oggi di Pellegatti e Serafini su milan news?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che idea vi siete fatti dei pezzi di oggi di Pellegatti e Serafini su milan news?



Ho letto quello di pellegatti, mi è sembrato piuttosto inspido, non dice nulla di granchè rilevante. Peccato per il suo servilismo perchè ha una cultura ammirevole.


----------



## malos (6 Marzo 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che idea vi siete fatti dei pezzi di oggi di Pellegatti e Serafini su milan news?



Che è tutto drammaticamente vero, e chi come me li ha vissuti quei tempi non può che confermare. Parlo di Serafini ovvio, non tanto velatamente soprattutto ci dice che al suo fianco Berlusconi non ha più nessuno che lo consigli per il bene del milan ma solo per i suoi interessi personali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2015)

non so se avere più fiducia o preoccuparmi del fatto che non sia stata fatta nessuna smentita ne a Crudeli ( ok va bene non se lo fila nessuno ) ma neanche a Pellegatti..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo della sponsorizzazione di Fly Emirates, con tanto di aumento e interesse nella costruzione dello stadio, è stato l'indizio più importante sull'ingresso di nuovi soci nel Milan.
> In caso contrario la Fly Emirates avrebbe chiuso il rapporto di sponsorizzazione.



Piccola precisazione: L' azienda si chiama Emirates, Fly Emirates è uno slogan.

Come se, invece che chiamare Sky la Sky, la chiamassimo "Liberi di di"


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Marzo 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piccola precisazione: L' azienda si chiama Emirates, Fly Emirates è uno slogan.
> 
> Come se, invece che chiamare Sky la Sky, la chiamassimo "Liberi di di"



ma con il " di " doppio ?


----------



## pazzomania (6 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma con il " di " doppio ?



Si si, con il di di doppio


----------



## Marilson (6 Marzo 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piccola precisazione: L' azienda si chiama Emirates, Fly Emirates è uno slogan.
> 
> Come se, invece che chiamare Sky la Sky, la chiamassimo "Liberi di di"



tutto inutile, non entra in testa..


----------



## Aron (6 Marzo 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piccola precisazione: L' azienda si chiama Emirates, Fly Emirates è uno slogan.
> 
> Come se, invece che chiamare Sky la Sky, la chiamassimo "Liberi di di"



Hai ragione. 
Colpa dell'abitudine.


----------



## gabuz (7 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tutto inutile, non entra in testa..



Magari dopo una Red Bull ti mette le ali se lo ricordano


----------



## ralf (7 Marzo 2015)

Sky parla di un incontro segreto avvenuto tra il nano e Mr Bee per una cessione di quote (25%)


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

A me sto Bee non mi convince per niente


----------

